# Chelsey Coy Campbell - Lazy Fork Ranch Benefit Auction Hunt



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Wow!

Thanks to a very generous set of donations out of the Lazy Fork Ranch (Tilden, TX) and an aggressive  bidder from this board named Seemorehinie, 4 men went on a hunt that will be forever etched in their memories; Seemorehinie, TxPalerider, Bucksnort, and InfamousJ.

We arrived Thursday evening on 12/28 and was greeted by our host/guide Mike Benedum. Mike was as professional to us as they get and made sure we were taken care of and in the woods as much as we wanted to be. There was also a host of other people taking care of us throughout the trip in first classs style.

The recently completed lodge was outstanding and very comfortable. The huge social area was very comfortable and homey feeling. The guest suites were clean and comfortable with each having its own private bathroom. The ranch owner told us about additions he has planned with the lodge and I have no doubt that it will be even more outstanding as that work progresses. I cant even describe how well we ate. Breakfast, lunch, and dinners were perfect matches for the moment and rival that of any top meals I have had.

Our hunt lasted 3 days and we managed to take 13 animals ranging from does to a 160 class buck taken by Seemorehinie.

If anyone is wanting a hunt from an affordable outting for meat and first class accomodations on up to record scoring low fence monster packages, I'd not skip a heartbeat in telling you to give the Lazy Fork Ranch a try. This place is 13,000 acres of low fenced magical brush country. The Nueces and Frio rivers meander along the property making some beautiful country consisting of low brush on the hills, beautiful mature bull mesquite, to oaks and various other river bottom varities of brush. The drive around the ranch is fantastic.

Visit *http://www.lazyforkranch.org/* for more information and how to contact this first class operation for a hunt of a lifetime.

Below is a movie I put together trying to give you a feel of what it was like out there... it does not compare to being there in person but will always be a reminder for me on why I need to go back again and again.....

Enjoy!






I leave this first post with a picture that best states the final memory of the trip... Mike and Davis with a 160 class buck. Congrats, amigo... and thank you Lazy Fork Ranch for the generous donation to Chelsey.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That is a very fine looking buck, but we need more pictures!

[I know there is a video but I do not do the tube at work!]

Congratulations to Seemorehinie on the deer!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Lots of pics on the video but we will also share here, Charles. Waiting on the crew to gather and start giving their experiences.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

plenty of pics and good video on the movie. Man, they sure were in the mood out there! Great clip of that one little fella getting his tail whupped! Lots of really nice looking young 'ens out there too.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome video congrats and just goes to show that good things happen to good people


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

They have no shortage of deer, thats for sure. Just awesome.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Looks like an amazing trip. Congrats to all of you for the experience.

Brian


----------



## "Speck Dr." (May 4, 2006)

So what were the other 12 animals you guys killed????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Speck Dr. said:


> So what were the other 12 animals you guys killed????


I'll try to recall:

C'more - 138" 10 pt, 146" 11 pt, 160" 12 pt
Bucksnort - cull 10 pt, cull 7 pt, 3 does
InfamousJ - spike and cull 9 pt
TXPalerider - 3 does

It could have been a lot more, the place was covered with deer.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I tried to recognize some of our mutual "friends w/white tails"! LOL

Great hunt w/great people. Everyone involved from top to bottom are storing "treasures in heaven".


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> InfamousJ - spike and cull 9 pt


Hey.... I also got a doe... dont be shortchangin' me, Tx. LOL I thought there was 14 deer, not 13.

Our Head Mount Man, Bucksnort, said that 9 had no teeth, everything was even with the gums... even the skin just peeled off his head like it was seperating from his body. Gotta be 10+ years old for sure. For those that watch the video, it is the buck about half way through making the scrape, huge body, black sappy gooey hind legs. He aint walking around no more.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet - those 2 bucks are fighting in the video and the other guy is eating his "golden acorns" and never even looks up 

he might be a brokebacker


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

The Bracken Ranch is about as good as it gets...


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't begin to explain the generosity that was given to all of us at the Lazy Fork this past weekend. Absolutely the best accomodations, food, and hunting I have ever been on. A first class thanks goes out to the Bracken family who owne the ranch (13k) and for Mike (PACOCONTENDER) who took absoulute care of all us from sun up til sun down. It was a shame that Bubba Campbell could not make the trip with us, but I assured him I would donate a hunt to the BUCK EWE on an exotic hunt later this yr. and he eagerly agreed. Again thanks to PACOCONTENDER and my 2cool friends for the lifetime memories and fun that was had. I cant wait to get back (maybe the reason mentally I left my gun there not on purpose







.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Awesome video! I enjoyed that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You left your rifle? 

Sounds like a great trip and fun had by all. Good report Jonathan!

Most excellent on your part Seemore that's just good karma.

TH


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Great Job!*

Way to go guys, sounds like you all made some life-long huntin memories! Even though you guys kept us waiting long enough! 
That is a beautiful buck seemore congrats and kudos to you for all that you have done!

Can't wait to see more pics!

Kelly


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Man, there's a nice 10pt at 5:30 that will be a bruiser in a couple years. congrats on the great hunt, you guys took a couple nice trophys and some very good cull deer! It's also nice to see hunters that don't just want to go and shoot the big ones who aren't oppossed to taking a doe or a cull deer. Cudos to you guys for the hunt and even moreso to the donaters of the hunt!!!

Cameron


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

This was a hunt for the memory books for sure. I would like to personally thank C'more for inviting me to go and offering this opportunity. The generosity of the Bracken family and Davis is simply unmatched. C'more that is awesome of you to take Mr.Chapman out to your ranch when he is ready. I know he will have a great time.

On to the hunt, When we first got to the ranch we met up with Mike(Pacontender). Mike was completely professional and great to hang around. He has a ton of patience. I know because he put up with me for 4 days. Mike took us into the ranch headquarters where went for a cruise in the high rack, It was like riding on a land yacht. After we returned we met up with Stone Cold Steve Austin, It was cool hanging out with him. He had an awesome 8ptr and I believe had taken a 172 earlier. Everyone was great, food was awesome and the deer hunting was unbelievable. The have some true monster bucks running around on pastures. The entire staff at the Lazy Fork treated us like honored guest and I can't say enough about the hospitality, the facility and the awesome deer they have. Here are a few pics and we'll add more as we go along. 

1. The group with our bucks 
2. My cull buck
3. My other cull buck
4. C'more's 138 and 146
5. Seemorehinie aboard the land yacht
6. Us w/Stone cold(Davis taking the pic)


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Great pics!

Man, that's a lot of ruttin' buck meat to distribute!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Tell the truth......after a few beers were disposed of....who challenged Mr. Austin?  

Looks like a great time had by all. Good on you fellas.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Man, that's a lot of ruttin' buck meat to distribute!


Here is a pic of Davis with the tally


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

2 cool! congrats guys. And congrats on yalls new buddy y'all made on the trip. I bet that was pretty cool!


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Congradulation Seemorehinie, worth the money.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

3 things that I like to do most in life.....

1) Hunt rutting bucks in S. Texas
2) Sight cast for Redfish
3) Can't say it on a public forum (lol)
In NO particular order.

Looks like you handled #1 with expertise!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Couldn't have been for a better cause. Kudos to all


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome Hunt...Congrats! .....Hats off to Davis and Mike for their generosity.
















chief


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Hey.... I also got a doe... dont be shortchangin' me, Tx. LOL I thought there was 14 deer, not 13.
> 
> Our Head Mount Man, Bucksnort, said that 9 had no teeth, everything was even with the gums... even the skin just peeled off his head like it was seperating from his body. Gotta be 10+ years old for sure. For those that watch the video, it is the buck about half way through making the scrape, huge body, black sappy gooey hind legs. He aint walking around no more.


here is a pic of J's "overthehill buck". Man this dude was old old. J, I'll save the teeth for you, his skin just kinda peeled off of him which made for easier skinning.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*J killed a spike??*

Just had to kill a spike didn't you?

Awesome hunt fellas. I was right down the road from you. What did those guys say about quail? Did they have any birds?



InfamousJ said:


> Hey.... I also got a doe... dont be shortchangin' me, Tx. LOL I thought there was 14 deer, not 13.
> 
> Our Head Mount Man, Bucksnort, said that 9 had no teeth, everything was even with the gums... even the skin just peeled off his head like it was seperating from his body. Gotta be 10+ years old for sure. For those that watch the video, it is the buck about half way through making the scrape, huge body, black sappy gooey hind legs. He aint walking around no more.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TPD said:


> ........Awesome hunt fellas. I was right down the road from you. What did those guys say about quail? Did they have any birds?


Almost none. Saw one covey up by the house feeder.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats to Davis and Mike for the generous donations for a great cause!Looks like the blessing have begun!What an awesome story and hunt!You guys did great!Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Fine post guys!*

Give and you shall recieve! Nice post guys,and real nice buck CMORE!I J, quit picking on those Sr citizens.lol!Tx Pale were you just guiding and doe wacking?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great job guys! One awesome hunt for one awesome little lady.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Crow, No guiding, just whacking!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TPD said:


> Just had to kill a spike didn't you?
> 
> Awesome hunt fellas. I was right down the road from you. What did those guys say about quail? Did they have any birds?


Here is a pic of J with his spike, he shot it of the top drive. Made a great shot through the brush. As far as birds, lots of dove hardly any quail. Had a covey come to camp but the drought really hurt them this year.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Awesome story guys!!! Davis......you're one of the good guys! Nice pics!

Congrats!
Brice


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think this place has enough deer to not worry about how big they can make that spike grow over the next four years.







LMAO

I just have to say again how great this place was. I feel so relaxed and stress free coming into the new year after this trip. Everything was taken care of from cleaning animals to cooking. All we had to do was stay awake during the day, enjoy ourselves, and kill schtuff. 

Mike (pacontender) was great as a host. After the morning hunts when we came in to eat breakfast and talk about the outting, everyone would go off to clean up or relax a bit. When I got the itch to go out driving around on the top drive, I'd gather the crew up, look outside, and Mike was there hanging around and ready to take us out. Everything was ready for us at anytime. Just an all around great outting it was.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I wonder who really shot those deer for those guys after an evening in the recreation area ? Just kidding man what a fantastic hunt. thanks to the ranch and to pair of hunters Seemorehiney and bucksnort for their contribution to a fantastic little lady. Also to Pacontender for the idea. Didnt it work out great !!? Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I wonder who really shot those deer for those guys after an evening in the recreation area ? Just kidding man what a fantastic hunt. thanks to the ranch and to pair of hunters Seemorehiney and bucksnort for their contribution to a fantastic little lady. Also to Pacontender for the idea. Didnt it work out great !!? Thanks again to all.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, I can't take any of the credit. All credit needs to go to Seemore, Pacontender and the Bracken family. I just happened to be one of the lucky stiffs that got invited on the hunt.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yeah Charlie... Cuffs is a cop when he aint dribbling. LMAO







My head mount man comment was literally just that, he mounts the heads, bleaches out the skulls, does an awesome job in his spare time in the backyard and on the wifes kitchen table.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bucksnort

Yeah right whatever, again thanks

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I just have to ditto this. Definitely a "JAM UP" weekend!!

Thanks again Davis, for the invite and Mike for being such a great host.


InfamousJ said:


> I think this place has enough deer to not worry about how big they can make that spike grow over the next four years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

AWESOME! When is the next trip?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

What a great hunt for a great cause! You guys definitely were pullin the trigger!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Just watched the video...nice! Some nice bucks and a ton of deer!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry for the late addition to the post, but I just got back fom the ranch. It was a great time for all. I really had fun getting to know some fellow 2coolers. The hunting was pretty good, but the company was awesome. I really enjoyed hunting with Davis. We were a little snakebit for the first few hunts, but it turned around for us on the last two. 

Mike


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Is the video from the high fenced portion of the ranch or from the low fenced. We are not that far from those guys and don't have nearly that many deer. Great video.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If I remember right, that was from the low fenced portion. However, I personally saw no significant difference between the deer inside and outside the fence.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The video was from both. We were just issued 100 more buck tags. The fawn crop this year was very good, and has been for thelast few years.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Is the video from the high fenced portion of the ranch or from the low fenced. We are not that far from those guys and don't have nearly that many deer. Great video.


Low fence.... road corn about 20,000 pounds a month and you'll prolly start seeing more deer also.









Edit: the last footage with a nice 10 point and the dead doe being vulturized was inside the fence... I shot a doe in there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> The video was from both. We were just issued 100 more buck tags. The fawn crop this year was very good, and has been for thelast few years.


I have my phone ringer on high.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> The video was from both. We were just issued 100 more buck tags. The fawn crop this year was very good, and has been for thelast few years.





InfamousJ said:


> I have my phone ringer on high.


Yeah Mike is too!! Just let me know if you need additional firepower. I'd be more than happy to help out a friend in need. Even promise to bring a rifle next time. :rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Have guns will travel...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I never knew I had soooo many friends. LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> I never knew I had soooo many friends. LOL


Mike:

Any man with 100 "extra" buck tags has got plenty of friends. Or at least will not have a problem making new ones. :rotfl: Buddy.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pacontender said:


> I never knew I had soooo many friends. LOL


I imagine you had plenty before you posted that, considering what you do!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Mike:
> 
> Any man with 100 "extra" buck tags has got plenty of friends. Or at least will not have a problem making new ones. :rotfl: Buddy.


LMAO...you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Mike...keep PM'ing me and maybe I can still get enough guys or gals.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I want to play. I make good bistek but my behavior is terrible!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Anybody who has 100 extra buck tags better start getting his friends together and start doing some shooting!Time is running out.That's about 12 bucks a week from now till the end of Feb. and thats not counting the surplus does you may still need to kill.When I started hunting deer in 1965,I don't think there was a 100 bucks killed in the entire Wharton Co. during a hunting season.My how times have changed.Heard of another ranch that needed to kill 300 does this year,they still have 200 to go!Happy hunting!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

pacontender said:


> Sorry for the late addition to the post, but I just got back fom the ranch. It was a great time for all. I really had fun getting to know some fellow 2coolers. The hunting was pretty good, but the company was awesome. I really enjoyed hunting with Davis. We were a little snakebit for the first few hunts, but it turned around for us on the last two.
> 
> Mike


Mike we had a blast but I'm sure everyone does over at the Lazy Fork, what an awesome ranch. You need some help kullin you know where to find me. :wink:


----------

